# ما هي طريقه الدفن عند المسيحين؟



## mamy20109 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

ما هي طريقه الدفن عند المسيحين ولماذا طلب البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني ان يدفن في التراب (مثل المسلمين)


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 أكتوبر 2010)

وفيما تهمك طريقة الدفن؟


----------



## mamy20109 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

لان  بعض الناس تقول انه مات على الاسلام سرا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 أكتوبر 2010)

mamy20109 قال:


> لان  بعض الناس تقول انه مات على الاسلام سرا


و*مالنا نحن وهذه الإشاعات لو هنصدق الإشاعات مش هنخلص زى اشاعة كاميليا وغيرها .
ده كلام ناس تافهين وهايفين ابعد نفسك عنه ولما حديقولك حاجه زى دى اطلب منه عظة اليابا يوحنا بولس الأخيره 

*


----------



## Rosetta (10 أكتوبر 2010)

mamy20109 قال:


> لان  بعض الناس تقول انه مات على الاسلام سرا



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
لا تعليق !! 
​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

mamy20109 قال:


> لان بعض الناس تقول انه مات على الاسلام سرا


 
دا راجل بصراحه كنت اعتبره قديسا فكيف يموت علي الاسلام سرا؟؟

هذا الرجل لكي يمسك عصا الرعايه مر باختبارات كثيره

و شكرا​


----------



## صوت الرب (10 أكتوبر 2010)

عادة يوضع جسد الميت في التابوت و يدفن تحت التراب
لكن طريقة الدفن هذه غير مجبرة و لا علاقة لها بالإيمان


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*دا كلام المسلمين المعتاد 

بنسبه تقاليد الدفن الباباوية الكاثوليكية​

 منذ وفاة البابا بولس السادس عام 1978  تغيرت تقاليد الدفن البابوية التي كانت تستغرق عدة ايام. في وصيته التي اطلقت في الفاتيكان مؤخرا ترك البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني خيار دفنه اما في الفاتيكان او في بلده االأم بولندة

على عكس جنازة البابا بولس السادس دفن البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني مع سبحته اليومية مرتديا ثيابه البسيطة وحذائه المفضل الذي استخدمه في رحلاته البابوية

بعض التقاليد الاخرى تبقى كما هي، ففي دفنة البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني كما في دفنات بقية الباباوات قام السكرتير الخاص له ستانيسلو دزيويز بوضع قطعة القماش الحريرية البيضاء على الوجه ومن ثم بورك الجثمان بالماء المقدس

من الاشياء التقليدية التي توضع في التابوت هي مسودة جلدية رقيقة مدون فيها جميع انجازات البابا ملفوفة داخل  انبوب معدني كذلك توضع محفظة لبعض الاوسمة الباباوية وبعض النقود المعدنية بالاضافة الى خاتم البابا الذي سحق بعد وفاته، قام بوضعها في تابوت البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني الاسقف بيير ماريني


تبدأ الجنازة بمسيرة خشوعية للقراء، الكهنة، الشمامسة، الكرادلة والبطاركة بمصاحبة تراتيل غريغورية.







يوضع التابوت على الارض امام المذبح في جانبه تحترق شمعة الفصح رمزا للقيامة كذلك يوضع صليب كبير وانجيل مفتوح فوق التابوت











في مراسيم جنازة البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني ترأس القداس عميد كلية الكرادلة جوزيف راتزينجر بمساعدة 116 كردينال بثياب حمراء ( لون الحزن الباباوي) وبيضاء رمزا لقيامة المسيح






القداس تقليدي لكن مع بروتوكول بابوي فريد من نوعه هو ركوع الحرس السويسري بزي  من تصميم الفنان مايكل انجلو، منحنين سلاحهم باليد اليمنى ومؤدين التحية باليسرى






نظرا للمكانة العالمية التي كان يتمتع بها الحبر الاعظم يوحنا بولس الثاني فان قداس جنازته كان خليط ممتع تقليدي ومجدد باللغة اللا تينية لكن تضمن قراءات باللغات الانكليزية، الفرنسية، البولندية، الفليبينية، الالمانية، السواحيلية والبرتغالية

انتهى القداس بحمل تابوت البابا الى باسيليكا القديس بطرس من الباب الوسطي المدعو باب الموت على اصوات تسع رنات لجرس الجنازة

التابوت المصنوع من خشب اشجارالسرو الذي شاهدناه جميعا من خلال شاشات التلفزة مرسوم عليه الصليب والحرف الاول من اسم العذراء مريم تم لفه باشرطة حمراء مطبوع عليها اختام باباوية






وضع هذا التابوت داخل اخر معدني من القصدير محفور عليه الصليب والشعار البابوي. وضع التابوتان الخشبي والمعدني داخل تابوت خشبي ثالث











وبناء على وصيته دفن البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني  في التراب في احدى الكهوف القريبة من قبر القديس بطرس والتي كان قد دفن فيها البابا يوحنا الثالث والعشرون الذي توفي عام1963  وتم اخلاء جثمانه لتطويبه الى الطابق العلوي للباسيليكا عام 2000 









على قبر البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني وضع حجرمرمري بسيط مكتوب عليه اسم الحبر الاعظم باللغة اللاتينية.






الرد علي كلامك باللون الاحمر مش محتاج توضيح

تحياتي



*


----------



## My Rock (10 أكتوبر 2010)

لا توجد عقيدة في الدفن.
الدفن متروك بحسب عاداة الشعب و المجتمع الذي ينتمي إليه الشخص


----------

